# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux About Ubuntu...

## psuresh1982

Questions:

1. Is it the best Linux flavor on the planet?

2. Does it have good support for Java?

3. Is there a way to install it on a PowerBook as a dual-boot?


---------------------
suresh

----------


## kalayama

HI Suresh, 

Long time since I came online here  :Smile: 

Well- I have used UBUNTU on dual boot on my desktop (never wanted to mess with my Laptop  :Big Grin:  ) It works quite beautifully and it is definitely - by far - one of the most user friendly Linux flavour.

If you want to use Linux for programming purposes, you might want to try out SUSE Linux - which is pretty good. Or best, SOLARIS 10 that has real good tools/suppport for Java. 

Well, UBUNTU definiltely has very good Java support and quite user friendly. So, if you intend to use linux as your main OS, UBUNTU is your best bet.

Cheers!
Kalayama

----------

